# Your "Guilty Pleasure" Skyscrapers?



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

Which skyscrapers do most people find to be hideous or under-rated but you find them interesting?

I don't know how you can hate this thing..._isn't it awwdowable..._ 










I'm guessing most people dislike the Baiyoke Tower because it is pomo but I just love it:










I'm really surprised people hate CITIC Plaza and Shun Hing Square so much and how it gets so little fan-fare. They are easily IMO the most elegant looking towers in the world.

















I don't get how people hate the Oriental pearl Tower, I just get high looking at it.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Well, the Baiyoke is one of my favourites, its almost magical.

as for CITIC Plaza, I dont think many here hate it...most people concede that its stunning..one of the best in China in my opinion.


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

Well I like all of those as well Travis. The Elephant is ugly but it gets big points for being so unique. Oriental Pearl & Shun Hing are both stunning and CITIC & Baiyoke and very good also. 

Jiali Plaza, Wuhan, the most unpopular skyscraper in the top 100  But I quite like it, I certainly can't see why most poeple seem to hate it with a passion.


----------



## lakegz (Oct 23, 2003)

My guilty pleasure is Chase Manhattan bank in Lower Manhattan. theres nothing too great about it but i love its mass.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

I like these buildings in Honolulu though many people probably would find them ugly. They look so otherworldly and a little like oversized capacitors on a circuit board. Awesome!


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

*Ponte City in Johannesburg... I know, it's ugly as hell... but it sends chills up and down my spine... * I love how it is up on a hill, accentuating its height, how it has a big core in the middle, how its controversial and was full of drug dealers and illegal residents for years, how its dirty and brash and mysterious, and dramatic. As well, it has changed from being proud in one era to horrible in another (although it's on the upswing now in a few ways) and how at night it looks so modern with its sign atop it, and its lighting.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

I really like this one.
Some people really hate it


----------



## gucci_london (Jul 26, 2005)

i hate jin mao tower in shanghai.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

I love Tower 42. I know it ain't pretty, but the sheer feeling of height you get from seeing it is awesome!


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

@wjfox, same here I love tower 42!


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

Torre Agbar, it cracks me up every time I see it:










WTF were they thinking?


----------



## eweezerinc (Jul 24, 2005)

Call me twisted but I have grown really be fascinated with the Kaden Tower(Louisville)...


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2005)

Carlton Centre.......was the least favourite in the 100-200....but its one of my favs! I love the color, the shape, the simplicity and the sheer size of it. 730 feet.........oooooooh........


----------

